# Free cat food sample links & discount codes



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

*Free cat food sample links*

Click on the link to get a free kitten care pack from Felix.
Welcome to the home of Felix

Click to get a free kitten care pack from Whiskers
Get your free Kitten Care Pack

Click to get Purina One dry food free sample.
Purina ONE

Click to get a free sample of James Wellbeloved
http://www.wellbeloved.com

Click for a free sample of Trophypetfoods
http://www.trophypetfoods.co.uk/free_samples.asp

Click for a Free sample of Vitalin.
http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/response_form.htm


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

cheers hun xx


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

that felix link doesnt work, well it doesnt open up on mine lol


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i had the last one and dont have a kitten


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for those links Purrrfect _ I've just put my name down for all three.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Your welcome hunni.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumping up for new members/cat owners. Could a mod sticky this please so that no one misses out. Thank youuuu.


----------



## soobeth (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh come on! There must be a kind mod out there to sticky it 
Thanks for the links by the way!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

soobeth said:


> Oh come on! There must be a kind mod out there to sticky it
> Thanks for the links by the way!


Your very welcome hunni. 
Iv'e added some more links, i applied for the tophy pet foods
sample only a couple of days ago and 4 packets arrived this morning. 

Please! can a mod sticky this thread so it can 
benefit new members/cat owners. Thank you.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I asked for a free sample of whiskers about 2 months ago , i still haven"t got them ..


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Midnight said:


> I asked for a free sample of whiskers about 2 months ago , i still haven"t got them ..


I havn't received a whiskers one yet either.
But i'm sure it will turn up sooner or later.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the links, free purina for bracken


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Wiskas don't do the free kitten packs anymore but they do a 50% off your first box of kitten food and also do the temptaions vouchers. I emailed them because they are still advertising it but they said that obviously they had so many packed ones they would be on the boxes for a while but they don't do the packs anymore  I had one for our old cat but I went to get one for bailey and that was my reply


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I tried the Vitalin link but unfortunately it said the page was no longer available.


----------



## Carvercary (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for providing such a useful links.i really appreciate your effort.i also want to know about cats hobbies?

veterans affairs benefits
veterans disability claims


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

www.MedicAnimal.com
10-15% discount
Checkout code: *JMD10*
expires 31/01/2010

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/
10% discount on all Hills
Checkout code: *allhills10*
expires 19/01/2010 (TODAY)

http://www.whiskas.co.uk/whiskas-register
When you've signed up, we'll give you a *free* Whiskas® Temptations* voucher


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Thank yooooou


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting about the temptations voucher, I printed mine off and got my free box from Morrisons.


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Win £100 of vouchers at Pets at Home

This time, we're not just rewarding Healthy Times readers - we're also rewarding their pets. Because we're giving you the chance to *win £100 worth of vouchers *to spend at the UK's top pet care retailer Pets at Home.

https://surveys.portaltech.co.uk/Vi...h?cmd=showform&pollid=mcneil-emea-new!Jan2010

CLOSING DATE: 28th FEB 2010


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

www.vetuk.co.uk
10% discount off Royal Canin 
Checkout code: *allrc10*
expires 28/02/2010

www.vetuk.co.uk
15% discount off Senilife Capules for Senior Cats & Dogs: Combating Brain Ageing
Checkout code: *sen1502*
expires _unknown_

www.vetuk.co.uk
15% discount off D.A.P. Products
Checkout code: *alldap15*
expires _unknown_


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

1971 said:


> MedicAnimal.com
> 10-15% discount
> Checkout code: *JMD10*
> expires 31/01/2010
> ...


:nonod::crying: Oh i cant print my vouchers, my pc wont let me install the printer that it says you need! :crying:


----------



## Nikkijane (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi All, A newbie here,but was googling for the latest Whiskas ad as I missed the number!.... I saw it this morning and it said you can text for a free sample of the whiskas temptations... didn't catch the text number and seems to be excluded from their website. Any one seen this ad? If so, please let me know... my cats have a super addiction to those biscuits, so any freebies are good!....


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nikkijane said:


> Hi All, A newbie here,but was googling for the latest Whiskas ad as I missed the number!.... I saw it this morning and it said you can text for a free sample of the whiskas temptations... didn't catch the text number and seems to be excluded from their website. Any one seen this ad? If so, please let me know... my cats have a super addiction to those biscuits, so any freebies are good!....


registar here and you get vouchure:
Register for My Whiskas - Whiskas.co.uk


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Free Pack of Whiskas Temptations - By Text

Just text the word '*SAMPLE*' to *88080* and they'll send you a reply asking for your details


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for all the freebie links!

Was just going to post the free Temptations text details but see you have them now, I got my pack yesterday, its a full size pack too!


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Free Sample Purina One

Purina One


----------



## Nikkijane (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the temptations links... Not sure if there is a craze developing on these at the moment, as my local sainsburys seems to always be out of them when I go shopping nowadays!... I have got the voucher via whiskas site, and will also try and text for another one!... My babies, Samson and Delilah thank you all for your help!....


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Pet Supermarket are giving 15% discount plus free p&p on everything by typing in "newbie" at checkout.

Pet Supplies from PET SUPERMARKET TM the uk's #1 Online pet store
Expiries : Until end of 05.03.10


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you to 1971 for the Pet Supermarket code! Ive ordered my Oko litter, a stock of Applaws and a lazer toy and saved a bundle, so very much appreciated!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 7, 2010)

I know it's not a freebie but Asda are doing 3x 12 pack of the pouches (both kitten and adult) for £7. They're normally about £3.75 each for 1x 12 pack so in reality getting 1 pack for free.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I know it's not a freebie but Asda are doing 3x 12 pack of the pouches (both kitten and adult) for £7. They're normally about £3.75 each for 1x 12 pack so in reality getting 1 pack for free.


Hi Lisa, Thank you very much for adding that.
Looks like your not far from me.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Zooplus have got a promotion on for Bozita

10 plus 2 free (12) = £9.80

Canned Cat Food: Bargain Prices by zooplus


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

for anyone interested, Felix are giving away a sample just now;

www.felixsample.co.uk


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Applaws are giving away samples (dry bag or wet pouch). 

On the applaws website.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Applaws are giving away samples (dry bag or wet pouch).
> 
> On the applaws website.


Thanks


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

no probs. i was happy when i found it


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

The applaws arrived today (much quicker than I expected!) and even though I requested a wet pouch, they also included a dry food sample!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> The applaws arrived today (much quicker than I expected!) and even though I requested a wet pouch, they also included a dry food sample!


I got mine today too!! pouch and dry food, aswell as an email asking if i was happy about it, quite impressed, more than i can say when i ordered something from felix and received... nothing


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes me too! Did your cats like it? Loki loved it!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

hehe yes they did love it, i must admit they have had the pouches before but never tried the dried, both went down well


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

haha this is funny!

I posted about the Applaws and ordered about a week before i posted here, i still haven't recieved anything


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> haha this is funny!
> 
> I posted about the Applaws and ordered about a week before i posted here, i still haven't recieved anything


Oh noo thats so typical  
You could maybe contact them cause they seem to be pretty genuine


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> I got mine today too!! pouch and dry food, aswell as an email asking if i was happy about it, quite impressed, more than i can say when i ordered something from felix and received... nothing


got mine too, both cats loved it


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

Got mine today and they loved it too, Am serriously thinking about changing them over to it.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Same here too.. dropped on the doormat this morning. Pouch and dry so Tigsy is having it for her tea tonight


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

shame it is complimentary food


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

it is a shame it's complimentary but teamed with a good dry food it's a yummy diet  i gave my cats a chicken and ostrich pouch in it a while ago and they went CRAZY for it


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't want it to turn my cats into fussy eaters though, so that when I couldn't afford it one time they would go on hunger strike!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ordered an applaws sample for my nan on thursday night 11pm, arrived this morning :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I got the Applaws ones on Friday after requesting them on Wednesday :thumbup: The ostrich and chicken was a special treat for Mai Tai for giving us five gorgeous babies on Friday morning


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

used the 50p off voucher they also sent to get a pouch of chicken and asparagus which went down well
with flavours like these the cats eat better than me


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

That is quite true!! Nice to know they are eating well though 

I recieved my samples a couple of days ago but i am unable to feed the dry as my persian gets severe diahorrea from it.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Pets @ Home are having a bogof sale on Royal Canin cat and dog foods.

It's TODAY ONLY and ONLINE ONLY!!

Postage free with orders over £10.

(if buying large bags i.e. 10kg then its buy one get one half price).


----------



## superjam22 (Nov 28, 2010)

If you register on Royal Canin's website they will email you a voucher to claim a free 400g bag of their dried food (worth about £3-£4) you get to choose which local store to get it from too 

Hope this helps a few people  :thumbup:

Claim your free bag of cat food


----------



## CarrieBradshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

*sigh* I need to keep a closer eye on this thread - two great offers I've missed, just on this page! My babies refuse to eat anything wet other than a lower quality brand that I would ideally like to feed them (not outright junk, but I didn't expect to feed them anything that advertised on tv...), so really good dried food is my opportunity to give them really good and varied stuff....a bit like sneaking in the greens with kids! I do find a lot of companies ask the age of your cats and then send a sample of adult food anyway...

What would be extra helpful would be if litter companies did samples, or at least, mini bags that are enough to fill the tray once, to see how the kittens like it


----------



## thatspicegirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Any free samples I can get sent over here to Canada? :O


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

i did the whiskas 1 months ago n still aint received nothing


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

whiskas can take 28 days for delivery.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Created a thread over in nutrition (http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/141124-pet-fit-cat-food.html) but thought I would also share the love here 

Pet-Fit is a cat food relatively new to the UK market (you might have seen their stand if you went to the Supreme). See here for the write-up in my A-Z list: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1704603-post21.html.

Anyhow, I thought I would let you know that they will send you free samples if you want to try their food. Contact [email protected] or 0208 123 5233


----------



## Chocolaterolo (Feb 5, 2011)

Trial Sample of James Wellbeloved pet food - dog food, cat food and ferret food

This just worked for me Also the above email address emailed me back within the hour to confirm my sample request! Great thread xx:thumbup:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for this  ive just put my name down in case marley comes home lol if not mums cat will eat them


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I received a wonderful box of varied goodies this morning from Hi Life on making enquires about their cat foods, more than I ever expected. I am going to email them to say how nice that was after another few other cat food/dog food brands I enquired about/was interested in simply did not reply/ said you need to purchase etc. This leaves a very positive feeling about buying their products should I need to now in the near future


----------



## Decima (May 11, 2011)

I've been trying the links in the first post, and had a couple of problems with them. Some of the problems might be from my end, but perhaps a couple of the links are now out of date, so I thought I would let you know.

Felix - I found this site very difficult to use! (I'm using Firefox). I couldn't find the kitten pack.

Whiskers - this linked to Whiskas. I couldn't find the kitten care pack anywhere, although you could register to get a 50% off voucher here Kittens - Whiskas.co.uk

Purina - "page not found". However, I went to the main Purina website and found this link for a free sample: Purina ONE

James Wellbeloved - the link goes to the home page, but the sample was fairly easy to find, here: Trial Sample of James Wellbeloved pet food - dog food, cat food and ferret food

Trophy - this link took me straight to the free sample.

Vitalin - the page linked to was no longer available, and I couldn't find the free sample page.

I hope this helps, and thank you for the original post.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't know where I am going wrong but I have clicked on all the links and can't find anything that says there are free samples


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

If your looking at the very first post it was posted in 2008 

I think it's more of a running thread for promotions etc 

Edited to add: applaws send out small trial / kitten tins if you drop them an email.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh yes, thankyou Hollie, I was looking on the first thread

Just joined so finding my way round slow but surely.

I will give applause an e-mail, thankyou.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i love a good free product haha


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

Pet Supermarket have 10% code and no minimum free delivery did say only for today though

just enter 

big10 at checkout I have tested and it works fine


----------



## mummybear (Aug 16, 2011)

Zoo Plus - Exclusive 15% off for new customers who spend more than £59 or more - use code: ammvc0808


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Will be checking these out fir Milly tomorrow thanx


----------



## w3eyin (Jan 2, 2012)

hi guys to all those that say they emailed them to recieve free samples what did you say in your email 


thanks lisa


----------



## missy12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links! That makes it so much easier!


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me which current links there are and how to use them or am I to late only just seen this and really want to try some different things for my baby x x


----------



## paul999 (Mar 4, 2012)

Useful links for food experimentation - thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Cookiesmummy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all I'm new to the forum and have found the following money off voucher to share. :smile5:
£3 off any Royal Canin 1.5kg or larger bag from the Feline ranges.
Royal Canin
Offer Valid until 31.05.12 and can only be redeemed instore not online.
Hope this helps


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

are their any current links? And what do you say in emails to ask for free samples?


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey everyone 
I got a link for free samples of purina one
May even be worth signing up just to give the free foods to local rescue centers if you dont feed it 

http://goo.gl/4qDuu


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Any recent links to share for free samples and discount codes?  I clicked on a few but they are all old


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Zooplus one day only offer: 20% off all cat scratch posts and pads until 4pm today, 11th May. Coupon code: HAPPY-CAT


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Free sample if anyone is interested 

Keep in touch | Pet Food UK Ltd


----------



## kittykitcats (Apr 30, 2012)

Sound Good )


----------



## snowfrill (Oct 19, 2011)

seems all the links address have either changed or they r no longer doing the freebies i have a 5wk old kitten n some samples would be good as fostering him ive been bottle feeding him for the past 4wks


----------



## DeltaD (Aug 29, 2012)

I emailed applaws, hi life and pet fit to ask for some samples, not heard from the latter two yet, but applaws sent me a parcel which arrived today with two tins of kitten food and two bags of dry food to try! Also might be worth trying your local vets, they gave me a bag of hill's science plan for kittens for each of mine to try (its the food they recommend). My vet clinic also did a kitten clinic with me and my kittens to show me how to check their ears and mouth and brush their teeth etc, and run me through everything you need to know. They might be able to advise you too regarding weaning this little fella! It was free too the clinic. 

Oh and one product I love for my kittens is the toplife kitten milk, mine are 10 weeks now and were weaned already but got the occasional taste of milk from their mum up until last week, so I have kept them on a little milk to make the transition easier, and they love it - its really good value at asda (you might alreday know it though if youve been bottle feeding him).


----------

